# Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool (new DX11 version)



## Ghostleader

*Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool*









Quote:


> _"Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool" offers a quick and easy way for measuring your hardware performance using Crytek's Crysis 2. Supporting several maps, image quality settings and resolutions with a simple and intuitive interface, several tests can be executed sequentially, making life easier for hardcore users and professional reviewers.
> 
> The tool also supports Ranked mode tests, where quality settings are verified against changes in order to allow a more fair comparison between several hardware configurations. The results can be sent to Adrenaline BenchZone, where you can share and compare your results against several other results of BenchZone users, using an exclusive ranking system classified by global result and by video card used.
> 
> Key features:
> 
> •Portuguese and English versions
> •Supports several queued tests
> •Supports image quality settings (HIGH, VERY HIGH, EXTREME and ULTRA)
> •Supports Anti-Aliasing filters (experimental)
> •Supports 3 timedemos (Central Park, Downtown and Times Square)
> 
> Minimum Requirements:
> 
> •Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista/Windows 7 (32-bit or 64-bit)
> •Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 or newer
> •Microsoft C++ 2008 Runtime SP2 or newer
> •Need game update to 1.9 patch (DirectX 11)
> 
> Notes:
> 
> •The tool is being updated regularly to fix reported bugs
> 
> •Requires Crysis 2 (full game)
> •Requires admin rights (run the program as administrator)
> 
> _


Source and download link 1

Source and download link 2

Updates
======

1.0.0.13 - 09/28/2011
- Fix for login problem due to domain change

1.0.1.12 - 07/15/2011
- Added quality presets for BenchZone's Hall of Fame (Performance, Quality and Xtreme)

1.0.1.11 - 07/08/2011
- Fix for multi-display resolutions (AMD Eyefinity, NVIDIA Surround)

1.0.1.10 - 07/07/2011
- Workaround for multi-GPU systems issues (flickering/multi-gpu not working) found on build 1.0.1.9

1.0.1.9 - 07/04/2011
- Added new internal verification of quality settings.
- Added extra procedures for restoration of files after the benchmark tool is terminated.

1.0.1.8 - 07/03/2011
- New benchmark engine handling

1.0.1.7 - 07/02/2011
- Removed external dependency of a program's module
- Removed timedemo Downtown/Autotest

1.0.1.6 - 07/02/2011
- Added support for game patch 1.9.
- Introduced support for DX11 and Ultra quality mode.
- New interface.
- Improved timedemos.
- Added support for submitting results to Adrenaline BenchZone.
- Improved Steam support (special thanks to Guilherme Sollero aka SHAFT for his help)
- Version numbering changed to full version.

0.15 - 15/04/2011
- New installer.
- New timedemos.
- Removed unavailable AA modes (8xQ, etc.)
- The program now checks for newer version when it's started.

0.14 - 14/04/2011
- Savegames created during the benchmark are removed after the test finishes.

0.13 - 14/04/2011
- Autoexec.cfg is kept even it didn't existed before. The program now deletes the file to avoid the game enter benchmark mode the next time it's opened.

0.12 - 13/04/2011
- AA modes changed to reflect changes from Crysis/Crysis Warhead.

0.11 - 13/04/2011
- Program title changed.
- Fixed game config path.

0.10 - 13/04/2011
- First release.


----------



## Ghostleader

First thoughts, a bit weird timedemos but hopefully we get some proper ones, in due time.


----------



## d-block

Downloading now. Thanks!


----------



## renaldy

where did you get this tool??


----------



## renaldy

nevermind i found it.


----------



## Nightz2k

Works pretty good, thanks. I had to check it out even though my system will be crushed by most results here.







I'm upgrading later in the year.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13134498*
> First thoughts, a bit weird timedemos but hopefully we get some proper ones, in due time.


Agreed, hopefully they'll get better soon, but for now it's something!


----------



## renaldy

it doesnt support DX11 and update doesnt work.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;13134602*
> it doesnt support DX11 and update doesnt work.


I think it's a user tool, not an official Crytek release so it won't support DX11 and will have bugs.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13134592*
> Works pretty good, thanks. I had to check it out even though my system will be crushed by most results here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading later in the year.
> 
> Agreed, hopefully they'll get better soon, but for now it's something!


Yeap and it´s not bad for a beta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;13134602*
> it doesnt support DX11 and update doesnt work.


Checkout the lower left of the benchmark tool










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13134627*
> I think it's a user tool, not an official Crytek release so it won't support DX11 and will have bugs.


----------



## Ghostleader

I did a litle comparision between the benchmark tool and in game bench.

I started with this










then in game I stod static just overlook this for 60sec and fraps counting the fps










With the benchmark tool I got this

*Avg* 76,730

In game static overlook

*Avg* 62,033

Yeah, I know benchmarks doesn´t always reflect the same as in game bench but the different is to big in my opinion.

But then again, I´m not sure the graphic settings are the same for both of them









Hope for some better timedemo soon.


----------



## man from atlantis

battery park is the best timedemo.. others need to improve..


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;13134602*
> it doesnt support DX11 and update doesnt work.


The game doesn't even support DX11 yet, so how do expect the benchmark tool to? lol


----------



## man from atlantis

settings


----------



## man from atlantis

GTX 460 @675/1350/3600
44.30 FPS









GTX 460 @950/1900/4600
60.62FPS









40% more clocks > 37% more FPS


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote from the download site
Quote:


> •Timedemos official from Crytek. Soon new and better timedemos.


That explains things









Mr John is working on some better timedemos, in due time we going to get some.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;13135184*
> battery park is the best timedemo.. others need to improve..


Don´t know about that, I died one time with the battery park demo







, how about that.

Nice scaling with those GTX 460


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13150148*
> Don´t know about that, I died one time with the battery park demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how about that.
> 
> Nice scaling with those GTX 460


lol same!!. i thought its only happened to me i back my words alien vessels good too


----------



## levontraut

well my resaults are consistant with what i was getting in fraps... so i am happy


----------



## Outcasst

Uh, how do you run it? Doesn't give me an option to point to the installation directory.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;13150732*
> Uh, how do you run it? Doesn't give me an option to point to the installation directory.


Same here,sure i work it out in a min though









Even moved it too the actuall game folder but no luck.
I have the EA manager download so maybe theres an issue with my version or something.

*EDIT:*

Cant get it working,keeps asking for directions to the game folder so directed it several times but no luck.

It says it was looking for "crysis.exe" but i would have thought it should have been looking for the "Crysis2.exe" ? weird,even tried renaming the Crysis2.exe to crysis.exe but still no luck.


----------



## levontraut

click on the crysis2benchtool.exe

the do all the presets of how you play etc...

the there is a add to queue button...

the there is another button saying execute..

hit that... it will load with a few extras and then it will ask you to hit enter.

hit the enter button and watch...

once it is doen... it will give you a report


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13150832*
> click on the crysis2benchtool.exe
> 
> the do all the presets of how you play etc...
> 
> the there is a add to queue button...
> 
> the there is another button saying execute..
> 
> hit that... it will load with a few extras and then it will ask you to hit enter.
> 
> hit the enter button and watch...
> 
> once it is doen... it will give you a report


Actually my game is not installed to C drive so it asks for directions to the install folder,upon giving it directions its still very lost


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;13150857*
> Actually my game is not installed to C drive so it asks for directions to the install folder,upon giving it directions its still very lost


there is a folder called lang.xml look in there... there is a path tht the std install would be.... change it acordingly..

open it with notepad and then save it once edited


----------



## FXTOi7

there is an actual benchmark.bin in the game, or 3rd party benches


----------



## levontraut

3rd party dude


----------



## FXTOi7

no browse to Bin32 folder within the Crysis 2 directory, and click Benchmark......


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13151028*
> there is a folder called lang.xml look in there... there is a path tht the std install would be.... change it acordingly..
> 
> open it with notepad and then save it once edited


The only path i can find in the xml is just the text content of the button that pops up quoting an example location,cant find an actuall pointer to where its looking.

Maybe i just cant see for all the trees









Halp!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikepahl318;13151181*
> no browse to Bin32 folder within the Crysis 2 directory, and click Benchmark......












Id rather use this benchmark tool tbh.


----------



## levontraut

i think it was round line 40....


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


i think it was round line 40....


I fail







cant find it,wait for an update i think...or use steam mover to move Crysis2 over to my C drive









*EDIT:*

steam mover doesnt make a difference,it must be because my version is the EA download manager.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


I fail







cant find it,wait for an update i think...or use steam mover to move Crysis2 over to my C drive









*EDIT:*

steam mover doesnt make a difference,it must be because my version is the EA download manager.


I'd give up before it's too late









So I ran the bench! And now can't play the game! It just runs the bench each time I try to run the game


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13151640*
> I'd give up before it's too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ran the bench! And now can't play the game! It just runs the bench each time I try to run the game










well at least you can bench?

Lmao,what a fail.

I had this with warhead benchmark tool,it had left me some save config in my games folder,just had to delete a file cant remember exactlywhich one it was.

Every time i ran Warhead it would just bench away!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;13151841*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least you can bench?
> 
> Lmao,what a fail.












But the bench is really annoying after the tenth time of three pigin loops









I'll look see if i can see any new sus files









edit, re-installed game and it's fine!
And it even remembered my saves and stats! And "Pixie dust"


----------



## Ghostleader

Relax guys, it´s a beta, it will be better with time just as the other Crysis benchmark tools did.

I´m not sure it works with the Steam version yet, I run retail, can anyone with a Steam version check?

*@ACHILEE5*

No need to reinstall the game, just delete the autoexec.cfg from the game's program folder each time you want to play the game. Running the benchmark will create a new one.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13152572*
> *@ACHILEE5*
> 
> No need to reinstall the game, just delete the autoexec.cfg from the game's program folder each time you want to play the game. Running the benchmark will create a new one.


Put that in big red letters in op


----------



## ntuason

Single 6970 @ 950MHz / 1400MHz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine [email protected]/[email protected]/1300 i ran same settings as dork to have somthing to compare to. Looks like the tool has some bugs need to throw the min and max out and just look at the avg which even itself is little screwed by the max and min values.


----------



## TckHoles

same settings for reference, sig rig , single gtx 570 at 870/2100 , i5 2500k @ 4.5 ghz,

analyzing this , memory usage seems a bit higher on an nvidia card, possibly due to the texture (quality) setting in the control panel, or who knows


----------



## jackbrennan2008

I might give this a go tonight.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## man from atlantis

edgeaa is the cheapest, you should run 4xfsaa


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;13159073*
> edgeaa is the cheapest, you should run 4xfsaa


yea I only ran these specs to use as a reference, but to be honest the 4x fsaa preformed identically


----------



## man from atlantis

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=Internal&from=&to=en&a=http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_47604267/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm


----------



## Ghostleader

New version, 0.15, with new timedemos

Central Park
Times Square
Downtown


----------



## munaim1

I'm thinking of downloading this and using it on the review I did on the drivers









Will be closely looking at this thread.


----------



## ntuason

Last time I downloaded and ran this tool I couldn't play the game, it would only run the benchmark tool even after I deleted the benchmark... I had to reinstall Crysis 2 on steam.


----------



## xioros

My score :
//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/19/2011 21:50:30 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c HIGH 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ 1920 x 1080 AA EdgeAA
==> Framerate [ Min: 27.14 Max: 374.53 Avg: 89.97 ]

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ 1920 x 1080 AA EdgeAA
==> Framerate [ Min: 3.98 Max: 386.10 Avg: 52.64 ]

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ Edge AA 1920 x 1080 AA EdgeAA
==> Framerate [ Min: 21.01 Max: 337.84 Avg: 52.89 ]

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
==> Framerate [ Min: 20.97 Max: 386.10 Avg: 52.86 ]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13191493*
> Last time I downloaded and ran this tool I couldn't play the game, it would only run the benchmark tool even after I deleted the benchmark... I had to reinstall Crysis 2 on steam.


There were some posts earlier stating that you need to delete the Autoexec.cfg. Try that and see if it works I guess.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor @ 4080 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 4.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2048 MB
Video Processor: GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Driver version: 8.17.12.7061 (20110407000000.000000-000)
Motherboard: ASUS M4N75TD Rev 1.xx

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started ,Level=centralpark (Total Frames: 5000, Recorded Time: 87.14s)
Run Finished.
Play Time: 47.13s, Average FPS: 106.09
Min FPS: 16.01 at frame 3385, Max FPS: 431.03 at frame 3236
Average Tri/Sec: -2452576, Tri/Frame: -23117
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 10.71
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1182Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1292
Run Finished.
Play Time: 50.38s, Average FPS: 99.25
Min FPS: 16.01 at frame 3385, Max FPS: 431.03 at frame 3236
Average Tri/Sec: -23444126, Tri/Frame: -236203
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.54
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1178Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1284
Run Finished.
Play Time: 50.61s, Average FPS: 98.80
Min FPS: 16.01 at frame 3385, Max FPS: 431.03 at frame 3236
Average Tri/Sec: -3914064, Tri/Frame: -39616
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.94
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1180Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1286
AutoTest Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started ,Level=timessquare (Total Frames: 5000, Recorded Time: 84.02s)
Run Finished.
Play Time: 45.06s, Average FPS: 110.96
Min FPS: 13.78 at frame 2738, Max FPS: 471.70 at frame 1556
Average Tri/Sec: 34277692, Tri/Frame: 308916
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.49
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1211Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1312
Run Finished.
Play Time: 46.97s, Average FPS: 106.46
Min FPS: 13.78 at frame 2738, Max FPS: 471.70 at frame 1556
Average Tri/Sec: 40275044, Tri/Frame: 378306
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.81
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1221Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1321
Run Finished.
Play Time: 46.86s, Average FPS: 106.70
Min FPS: 13.78 at frame 2738, Max FPS: 500.00 at frame 1572
Average Tri/Sec: -18857226, Tri/Frame: -176725
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.27
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1223Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1323
AutoTest Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started ,Level=downtown (Total Frames: 5000, Recorded Time: 77.20s)
Run Finished.
Play Time: 51.06s, Average FPS: 97.92
Min FPS: 13.31 at frame 4277, Max FPS: 393.70 at frame 1044
Average Tri/Sec: 29763378, Tri/Frame: 303961
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.60
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1311Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1422
Run Finished.
Play Time: 53.04s, Average FPS: 94.26
Min FPS: 13.31 at frame 4277, Max FPS: 393.70 at frame 1044
Average Tri/Sec: 33324498, Tri/Frame: 353528
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.03
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1320Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1425
Run Finished.
Play Time: 52.81s, Average FPS: 94.67
Min FPS: 13.31 at frame 4277, Max FPS: 393.70 at frame 1044
Average Tri/Sec: 33157170, Tri/Frame: 350234
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.89
Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1321Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1427
AutoTest Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/19/2011 15:46:40 - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
==> Framerate [ Min: 16.01 Max: 431.03 Avg: 99.03 ]

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: TimesSquare @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
==> Framerate [ Min: 13.78 Max: 485.85 Avg: 106.58 ]

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: Downtown @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
==> Framerate [ Min: 13.31 Max: 393.70 Avg: 94.47 ]


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13191493*
> Last time I downloaded and ran this tool I couldn't play the game, it would only run the benchmark tool even after I deleted the benchmark... I had to reinstall Crysis 2 on steam.


Prior 0.14 the benchmark tool did put a autoexec.cfg in the game folder and therefore one entered the benchmark instead of the game, this was fixed in the 0.14 version.

This still might occur with the Steam version though, I don´t have this confirmed yet.

I run the non Steam version and didn´t had that problem with 0.14 and I have no problems with new 0.15 version neither.


----------



## Danman1280

***QUICK QUESTION***
How do I get it to stop running i deleted it, and now when i start up the regular game it just runs the stupid benchmark now... Anyone else having this awesome issue?
***UPDATE***
Just deleted the autoexec.cfg file and that fixed it... messed up my saved game though...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danman1280;13218987*
> ***QUICK QUESTION***
> How do I get it to stop running i deleted it, and now when i start up the regular game it just runs the stupid benchmark now... Anyone else having this awesome issue?
> ***UPDATE***
> Just deleted the autoexec.cfg file and that fixed it... messed up my saved game though...


In what way did it mess up your saved games?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danman1280;13218987*
> ***QUICK QUESTION***
> How do I get it to stop running i deleted it, and now when i start up the regular game it just runs the stupid benchmark now... Anyone else having this awesome issue?
> ***UPDATE***
> Just deleted the autoexec.cfg file and that fixed it... messed up my saved game though...


Can you not just choose the save for where you was in the game?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Got crossfire working with 11.3 and newest caps.
Quote:


> DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 1X @ Map: CentralPark @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 27.10 Max: 666.67 Avg: 136.63 ]
> 
> DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 1X @ Map: TimesSquare @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 10.66 Max: 833.33 Avg: 125.18 ]
> 
> DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 1X @ Map: Downtown @ 1920 x 1080 AA 4x
> ==> Framerate [ Min: 17.83 Max: 666.67 Avg: 112.11 ]


----------



## kingsface

PHP:


Caution, it seems like there´s still problem with the "autoexec.cfg" and the Steam version, so Steam version owner be cautious

What´s the issue about, it seems like the Benchmark tool put a "autoexec.cfg" file in the Crysis 2 game folder and the next time one want to enter the game it enter the benchmark tool, if one remove the "autoexec.cfg" file one can enter the game properly but it seem to mess up the save files some how.

Is the issue resolved with the steam version ? I don't wont to mess up the saves or anything else.


----------



## Ghostleader

As you people have already find out, the 0.15 don´t work with Crysis 2 patch 1.4.

Here´s a preview build 0.16 for Crysis 2 patch 1.4

Quote from the maker of the Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool, Mr Japa, source
Quote:


> I had to remove a timedemo (Times Square) for the 1.4 update timedemo the game stopped working.
> 
> Anyone with version 1.4 of the game can no longer choose the number of loops, due to limitations of the engine from the patch 1.4.
> 
> The final build will no longer be 0:16 the "Window Mode" for the same reason.
> 
> The modes of AA will also be removed, the engine is apparently ignoring the commands, making it useless options FSAA / Edge AA.


I have not tested it myself yet.

*@kingsface*

Still no word on if it works with the Steam version, sorry


----------



## mav2000

Does not seem to work with Non steam version for me. I am updated to the latest one...any help?


----------



## Tech-Boy

I still can't sign in to mp. Just says check network connection









I really am not liking crytek much these days...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been playing the game now for 2 weeks and haven't had any problems whatsoever. Today however I noticed some flickering of the lighting in the city hall level. has anybody come up with a patch for this yet? I know it's been a big issue with multi gpu set ups and I was just wondering if NVIDIA/AMD or crytek have come up with a solution for this yet?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

0.16 links do not work, installs a different tool.

Perhaps time for an update now with the DX11 pack released?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0;14028656*
> 0.16 links do not work, installs a different tool.
> 
> Perhaps time for an update now with the DX11 pack released?


new version is realesed by japamd.. it crashed twice with my system though cant figure..

http://benchzone.adrenaline.com.br/tecnologia/downloads/229/adrenaline-crysis-2-benchmark-tool.html










1.0.1.6 - 07/02/2011
- Added support for game patch 1.9.
- Introduced support for DX11 and Ultra quality mode.
- New interface.
- Improved timedemos.
- Added support for submitting results to Adrenaline BenchZone.
- Improved Steam support (special thanks to Guilherme Sollero aka SHAFT for his help)
- Version numbering changed to full version.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Loads up the level and vram, but crashes for me as well just as it's about to start the run.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Worked for me, however I am only using one card right now.

Another thing of note is that you can really only run one test per level, or else all the stuff that is supposed to happen already happened and its kind of dumb.. Like if you kick the car the first run, on the second run it is already kicked and he kicks nothing.


----------



## Outcasst

I can't set AA options in 1.0.1.7

Anyone else with the same problem?

EDIT: Ah, it was because I was in ranked mode


----------



## Ghostleader

Time to get up to speed on this









 Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool 1.0.1.9 BETA 

HavenÂ´t tried it myself yet, at work for the moment

Edit: link fixed


----------



## Outcasst

Broken link mate


----------



## YerMother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Time to get up to speed on this









New  1.0.1.9 Beta

HavenÂ´t try myself yet, at work for the moment


link no worky


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Broken link mate



Quote:



Originally Posted by *YerMother*


link no worky










Link fixed, sorry


----------



## Ghostleader

Well, first test run with the 1.0.0.9 beta, it seems like itÂ´s working alright, I havenÂ´t tested all the test parameters yet though.

First comments, thereÂ´s a lot of flickering in SLI, donÂ´t know if it affects the results though.


----------



## Romin

first ones are at stock clock and last ones are at 925 Core clock


----------



## Ghostleader

The new 1.0.1.10 beta fixes the flickering I had with SLI


----------



## Ghostleader

*Here´s some benchies*

*5870 Crossfire, i7 875k @ 4,2GHz , 8GB of ram @ 1600 7-7-7 21 1N (4 C/T, Bclk 200, UnCore 3600)*










*GTX 460 SLI, i7 2600k @ 4,2GHz, 4Gb of ram @ 1600 7-7-7 21 1N (4 C/T)*










*GTX 580 SLI, i7 2600k @ 4,2GHz, 4Gb of ram @ 1600 7-7-7 21 1N (4 C/T)*


----------



## Inglo

I ran the benchmark and now I can't play Crysis 2, every time I start the game the time demo runs. I can't even find an autoexec.cfg to delete.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

rut roh


----------



## Darkcyde

Phenom II x6 1100t @ 4GHz-CPU/[email protected] >< 8GB DDR3 1333MHz (7-7-7-20) >< CFX HD5870 @ 900/1250


----------



## Inglo

OK so now after running this Crysis 2 won't even start from my desktop shortcut.
It seems like I can re-take control of my game by going to the Bin32 folder and running Crysis2Launcher.exe from there.

Strange. I like the benchmark tool.


----------



## Gabkicks

anyone got links to 6950/6970 2gb model results w/ dx11 and high textures? 
here's my 6950 @ stock clocks and @ 881/1350 clocks. I doubt i would, but I'm wondering if maybe the 2gb model would get better fps because of the large textures? Other games at higher resolution havent shown any difference between 1gb and 2gb.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I don't think its causing any problems, it just loads up the vram as much as it can.

My 1.25GB 470 gets 50fps avg in Time Square, AMD cards are just lagging behind probably going to take a driver update to fix it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

AMD cards are just having issues with this game AFAIK...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglo;14149734*
> I ran the benchmark and now I can't play Crysis 2, every time I start the game the time demo runs. I can't even find an autoexec.cfg to delete.


Are you running Steam or disk?

Have you patch 1.9 installed?

Do you use any graphic mods?

The Benchmark Tool is suppose to delete the autoexec.cfg when it´s closed.

The autoexec.cfg ~should be located in the Crysis 2 folder if you have one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks;14154026*
> anyone got links to 6950/6970 2gb model results w/ dx11 and high textures?
> here's my 6950 @ stock clocks and @ 881/1350 clocks. I doubt i would, but I'm wondering if maybe the 2gb model would get better fps because of the large textures? Other games at higher resolution havent shown any difference between 1gb and 2gb.


The 6xxx seems to struggle with Crysis 2 right now.

I have a strange problem with my 5870 in Crossfire, my Gaming rig crashes with only 4Gb of ram when the game load a level so I need put in som more, when I run 8Gb the game loads just fine and it uses ~60% of those 8Gb, 4,8Gb but if a run my GTX 460 in SLI (Sandy Bridge rig), the game loads just fine with 4Gb of ram, both are runing Win 7 SP1 64 bit, kind of starnge


----------



## man from atlantis

Q9650 @4.00GHz
GTX 460 1GB @(900/1800/4200) this my gaming clocks, im sure i can get a few more fps w 4.5GHz + 950/4600









Edge Blur








Edge AA








Laplace Edge Detection


----------



## fashric

Happy with my 5850's performing pretty well, although with the texture pack enabled I do witness severe stuttering at the start of levels and when transitioning to different areas. Definitely a vram issue, might try sticking it on my ssd see if it improves the performance at all.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Another option would be to dedicate a non system drive to the page file.


----------



## fashric

I already have my pagefile setup that way.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Humm odd for sure, I made a video with my single 470 using full-size and the only slow down I experienced was HDD related.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqMZ9igFoDU[/ame]

When I play I don't have any issues, though my page file drive can be fairly active at times... I also don't get a lot of ram usage only around 1gb from the game with about 1.75-2gb unused.


----------



## KingT

Q9550 @ 4GHz + GTX480 @ 840/1025MHz

Resolution: 1280 x 1024

Map: Central Park

AA: 4x/Edge AA

Settings: DX11/ Ultra/ High Res Textures

Avg FPS: 65










CHEERS..


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;14156278*
> Humm odd for sure, I made a video with my single 470 using full-size and the only slow down I experienced was HDD related.
> 
> When I play I don't have any issues, though my page file drive can be fairly active at times... I also don't get a lot of ram usage only around 1gb from the game with about 1.75-2gb unused.


Interesting,







, what game set up did you use for that clip?

How is your page file set?


----------



## fashric

Its the 1gb of vram on the cards thats the problem with the texture pack not the system ram. Obviously with the higher textures each one take up more room so less can accessed on the fly from the vram by the gpu. The stuttering happens when more textures are needed than is stored in the vram at the time so it then has to load them which causes the game to stutter while this happens.


----------



## Gabkicks

i didnt see any stuttering while watching the benchmark. I havent tried playing yet though.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Interesting,







, what game set up did you use for that clip?

How is your page file set?


Ultra

1080p

4x AA

Time Square

1 Run

DX11

Edge AA

On - Hi-res

For my page file I took an old laptop HDD that I wasn't using and dedicated it to the page file, nothing else is on the disk. The page file size is 6112-25000mb.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Using 1080p 4xAA .
I got 
41.5 fps
38.0 fps
36.4 fps

Interesting to see GTX 460 @ 900 MHz is faster than GTX 470 @ 730 MHz.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*


Using 1080p 4xAA .
I got 
41.5 fps
38.0 fps
36.4 fps

Interesting to see GTX 460 @ 900 MHz is faster than GTX 470 @ 730 MHz.


43.1 37.4 35.8 is what the 900MHz 460 got.

I would say they are about even at those clocks.

Heres a single 470 @ 850 core:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wanna get this bench and run it but I'm afraid to mess up my game saves....


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Back up your saves then


----------



## Gabkicks

I just tried with the latest version, and it didnt mess up my saves.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

1.0.1.10 Sig Rig - Stock gpu clocks









1.0.1.11 Sig Rig - Stock gpu clocks









1.0.1.11 Sig Rig - 900Mhz Core


----------



## BallaTheFeared

heh - show off









You need Ivy!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


heh - show off









You need Ivy!


Yeah, anything that'll give me the speed of Sandy and the pci-e lanes of X58 (or more). I did notice that I don't seem to be bottlenecked in this like the old original Crysis, better engine this time around and _nearly_ maxing cpu _and_ gpu usage.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Looks like some bottlenecking going on, but it is 1080p... Not like it really matters for you there.

Ugh I'm confused atm, ignore me.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I am interested in seeing some benchmarks with single 580s/570s (stock &. overclocked results) and the persons whom do it first will get + rep







. Doing all benches @ 1080p & 4x AA.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I get confusing results. I ran the bench first with my stock clocks (832mhz) and then with my max OC so far (940mhz) and the fps gain was, wait for it, 0.1fps! ***!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I don't know but the benchmark seems sluggish a little bit.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Majin Boo may be unstable cpu?


----------



## driftingforlife

I am get black circles flashing on the screen during the benchmark, anybody else got this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;14167083*
> Majin Boo may be unstable cpu?


You think? I know its not IBT stable right now because I don't want to run at 1.42V but I figured as long as it doesn't crash at 1.375V it would be fine. Do you think HT is hurting my scores?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I dunno anymore, you seem cpu limited but so did sky and he still gained fps (albeit weak as heck for the overclock)...

It really doesn't make sense to me to be honest.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;14160748*
> Ultra
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 4x AA
> 
> Time Square
> 
> 1 Run
> 
> DX11
> 
> Edge AA
> 
> On - Hi-res
> 
> For my page file I took an old laptop HDD that I wasn't using and dedicated it to the page file, nothing else is on the disk. The page file size is 6112-25000mb.


Thanks,







nothing speciall there except for a whole disk dedicated for the page file







, I get about the same ram use as you with my Sandy Bridge rig and GTX 460 in SLI, it´s those 5870 I can´t figure it out, damn, I would like to try those in my SB rig, problem is that I got those hooked up in a water loop in my Gaming rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14167060*
> I get confusing results. I ran the bench first with my stock clocks (832mhz) and then with my max OC so far (940mhz) and the fps gain was, wait for it, 0.1fps! ***!


You don´t think that the overcurrent thing kicked in?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife;14167088*
> I am get black circles flashing on the screen during the benchmark, anybody else got this.


That was suppose to be fixed in the 1.0.1.10 version, what driver do you run?


----------



## CodX

Decided to make a short Timedemo video from this, my first actual video of anything like this & hope to make more with my current build now









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFgsoUtAumM[/ame]

Edit: Since I've increased my NB more, I now have a 55-60fps avg in that same benchmark/timedemo


----------



## kpforce1

after nothing but poor performance from my machine and then the headaches of OCing with six 2gb 2000mhz sticks of ram.... its finally stable and my primary graphics issue turned out to be the "Morphological Filter" option in CCC lmao... Can't wait to do some runs on my hybrid quadfire rig today finally!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


You think? I know its not IBT stable right now because I don't want to run at 1.42V but I figured as long as it doesn't crash at 1.375V it would be fine. Do you think HT is hurting my scores?


HT makes pads the scores, ie. makes em higher but doesn't actually improve gameplay. But, 1.42v is not that much depending on your perspective. I run 1.46 24-7, and that's my low volt setting lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


I dunno anymore, you seem cpu limited but so did sky and he still gained fps (albeit weak as heck for the overclock)...

It really doesn't make sense to me to be honest.


It smells like a cpu bottleneck, I dunno... that's the first thing that popped into my mind. Nevertheless, that's still a pretty darn good score right?


----------



## kayawish24




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Not scaling very well with Quad-SLi... no surprise at that resolution though. There is a newer version available also.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jeez, two extra 580's yield only 20 more fps???? Yikes!


----------



## BallaTheFeared

cpu bottleneck imo, which makes sense since quad sli at 1080p would be a huge waste.

Pretty sure he has surround though which is where you'd want that kind of power.


----------



## steven88

I will be testing this soon...does anyone have any requests for settings? 2560x1600 is my res

single gtx 570 will be used...will overclock to gtx 580-ish speeds...haha


----------



## kpforce1

Well, i'm not sure what is going on with my rig.... i ran the bench over the weekend w/the following settings:

920 @ 4.2 GHz
all my vid cards @ 900/1275Mhz

1080p
ultra/high-rez/dx11
4xAA
Edge AA
3 runs on each map

The first day I was getting the following results:

Times Square: ~91fps
downtown: ~70fps
Central Park: ~70fps

I though it was great for my quadfire setup... however i ran it again the next day (and everytime there after) and I'm getting ~66fps, 55fps, and 54fps now... ***? I get no change in fps with AA turn off or on now and it doesn't run anything like it did the first day i ran it.... :/ Looks like I'm going to be uninstalling/reinstalling some drivers tonight and testing with 2x5850's, 5970 alone, 5970+5850, and then the quadfire. All I wanna do is go fast and play my damn games lol

*edit* I also notice when my performance got worse that the benchmark no longer was reporting the correct clock speeds of my cards... ??


----------



## tsm106

Did you run windows update in that time?


----------



## steven88

damn i can't even launch the benchmark...it keeps giving me an error saying "could not find a part of the path" blah blah some other crap

any help? i have the steam version


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Did you run windows update in that time?


Nope, the only update that I have installed is SP1 and that is it. It was installed before the benchmark was even used.


----------



## Wesley914

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sig Rig


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Thanks,







nothing speciall there except for a whole disk dedicated for the page file







, I get about the same ram use as you with my Sandy Bridge rig and GTX 460 in SLI, itÂ´s those 5870 I canÂ´t figure it out, damn, I would like to try those in my SB rig, problem is that I got those hooked up in a water loop in my Gaming rig.


I got better performance disabling my page file, but since I only have 4gb of ram, I actually ram out of physical ram while playing it which ended up causing the game to crash.

Perhaps a fine line needs to be walked with the page file, maybe try 500mb or less and work your way up to the point where its eating up almost all the physical it can before diving into the drive, which provides the worst possible performance.

Also there seems to be some issues with AMD cards and this game when it comes to tess and DX11 features.

You can see that clearly exhibited when they don't lose FPS in central park.


----------



## LuminatX

first link to d/l is broken.

edit: cant seem to get it to work? just freezes then crashes on the press enter part.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpforce1*


Nope, the only update that I have installed is SP1 and that is it. It was installed before the benchmark was even used.


That's a window update. SP1 has been known to cause slow downs. It doesn't happen to all systems, just an unfortunate combination of parts. I lost 30 fps in Metro just going from no SP to SP1. No idea why, but now I don't run SP1, just run all the updates.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


That's a window update. SP1 has been known to cause slow downs. It doesn't happen to all systems, just an unfortunate combination of parts. I lost 30 fps in Metro just going from no SP to SP1. No idea why, but now I don't run SP1, just run all the updates.


I suppose it is possible but I think I may have discovered what has really been causing the strange issues I've been having.... My mobo is the x58 760-A1 classified with NO MOLEX power connector to suppliment PCIe power and I have an overclocked 5970 and two overclocked 5850's.... hope i haven't fried something either. That would also explain why the bottom card is sometimes not shown when the computer boots and why I can't crossfire the 5970 with either 5850 without issues. So I ordered the damn evga power boost connector that plugs into a pcie lane. I'll let you guys know if it works when I get it.

EVGA may owe me a new board after this... apparently people like me with 3+ gpu's were burning the 24 pin power connectors, etching, and other stuff up without the power boost connector. :/ friggin saweet, kind of pissed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just installed the new Nvidia beta drivers (280.19) and though my average fps stayed the same, my minimum shot way up to 33fps. Interesting...


----------



## Romin

Can anyone who has a GtX580 run the benchmark with these settings for me, please?
Times squire map
1080p
ultra/high-res/dx11
0xAA
Edge AA


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1;14341535*
> IEVGA may owe me a new board after this... apparently people like me with 3+ gpu's were burning the 24 pin power connectors, etching, and other stuff up without the power boost connector. :/ friggin saweet, kind of pissed


Damn, that's not cool.


----------



## munaim1

*does this work with the retail version (non-steam) version? *

I kinda want to add this to my nvidia driver testing.

Thanks guys


----------



## Blizzfury

I don't have the steam version and the benchmark works just fine


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzfury*


I don't have the steam version and the benchmark works just fine










Oh right sweet, thanks installing it now


----------



## munaim1

Installed the game, the texture pack, 1.9 patch and DX11 and game works fine however, the benchmark tool doesn't want to work for some reason. Anyone know why:










Thanks guys.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Installed the game, the texture pack, 1.9 patch and DX11 and game works fine however, the benchmark tool doesn't want to work for some reason. Anyone know why:










Thanks guys.


bumping this before I create a new thread for this.


----------



## steven88

sorry for the late reply munaim, but i have the steam version and I cannot get it to run as well...same error as you

hopefully we can get some answers


----------



## EasyC

Hmm I can't seem to select Ultra quality, keeps reverting to extreme.


----------



## steven88

wake me up when this benchmark tool starts working...haha


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Weirdly I got a higher score than previously with lower clocks. Only difference is the new 280.26 drivers:


----------



## BallaTheFeared

How did you get it to go over 100 fps? lol..


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm wonder when Crytek is gonna release a OFFICIAL benchmark instead of using custom ones we have?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14616952*
> Hmm wonder when Crytek is gonna release a OFFICIAL benchmark instead of using custom ones we have?


well i doubt they ever will...i doubt they have any money for PC guys since they didn't make much money on it anyway

and correct me if i am wrong, but previous titles of crysis didn't have official benchmarks either? they were all 3rd party


----------



## steven88

bump, any updates?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;14616923*
> How did you get it to go over 100 fps? lol..


Updated drivers??? Maybe my computer got faster!


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I can't get mine to go over 100 fps, even at the lowest possible res.


----------



## Sircles

In case the benchmark does not launch and shows missing file error ...\Saved Games\Crysis2\SaveGames\default_centralpark_crysis.CSF, create SaveGames folder manually.


----------



## neoroy

This benchmark is good for stressing stability of overclocked graphic card







Once I have passed all sintetic benchmarks but failed with this benchmark untill I raised VGPU abit up then its stable.


----------



## Nautilus

I choose Ultra but it fails back to Extreme. Why can't i choose Ultra?


----------



## homestyle

How do you exit out of the benchmark while it's running?

escape, enter, space doesn't work.


----------



## htwingnut

Anyone know where I can download the latest benchmark tool? The link when I click download just reopens the page.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htwingnut*
> 
> Anyone know where I can download the latest benchmark tool? The link when I click download just reopens the page.


http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/tecnologia/downloads/229/adrenaline-crysis-2-benchmark-tool.html
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WiL11o6

Same problem here with trying to download it.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Same problem here with trying to download it.


I found the 1.0.012 version, I think only improvement on 13 is some kind of server log in bug?
http://hw-lab.com/adrenaline-crysis-2-benchmark-tool-1-0-1-12-beta.html

Also is this good demanding test instad of Heaven and OCCT which are *****?

Why is there not Crysis 3 bench I would imagine that is also good gpu test?


----------



## TheBear

Overclocked HD 7950, maxed out settings, 1080p.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htwingnut*
> 
> Anyone know where I can download the latest benchmark tool? The link when I click download just reopens the page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Same problem here with trying to download it.


Both links works for me, no problems









Which of the links did you guys tried?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBear*
> 
> Overclocked HD 7950, maxed out settings, 1080p.


Ouch, that did hurt, you beat my i5 2500K, 5870 CrossFire setup quiet considerable.

Could it be that my 5870 1GB vram isn´t enough







, could it be a slightly lack of tesselation power also maybe







, could the new 7xxx generation be that good







, no way a single overclocked 7950 can beat my non overclocked 5870 Crossfire setup, I can´t imagine that be the case, it can´t be true









Anyone notice the irony in the above









Awesome OC on that 7950









Nice work there TheBear


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Ouch, that did hurt, you beat my i5 2500K, 5870 CrossFire setup quiet considerable.
> Could it be that my 5870 1GB vram isn´t enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could it be a slightly lack of tesselation power also maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could the new 7xxx generation be that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no way a single overclocked 7950 can beat my non overclocked 5870 Crossfire setup, I can´t imagine that be the case, it can´t be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the irony in the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome OC on that 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work there TheBear


Here's the max. OC and Powertune +20%


----------



## Methodical

I can't download the program. What could be the problem?


----------



## crunchie

I ran the test but when I set the AA to 4x, it will not stick. I get the same results as when I set the AA to 0.

Anything I am missing?

52.7 fps by the way.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Ouch, that did hurt, you beat my i5 2500K, 5870 CrossFire setup quiet considerable.
> Could it be that my 5870 1GB vram isn´t enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could it be a slightly lack of tesselation power also maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could the new 7xxx generation be that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no way a single overclocked 7950 can beat my non overclocked 5870 Crossfire setup, I can´t imagine that be the case, it can´t be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the irony in the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome OC on that 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work there TheBear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Its defo your Vram.

Im just re-installing crysis 2 as I had 2 MODS on at once causeing glitches. Will do a re-run with the maldo 3.0 installed in a min. Can't use the maldo mod for benchmarking









EDIT

I get 4FPS more with the texture pack on


----------



## Methodical

Can't download the software. Can anyone shed some light here?

Thanks


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBear*
> 
> Here's the max. OC and Powertune +20%


Yeah, just rub it in, ad a little salt also







, just kidding, nice OC
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie*
> 
> I ran the test but when I set the AA to 4x, it will not stick. I get the same results as when I set the AA to 0.
> Anything I am missing?
> 52.7 fps by the way.


No, the AA setting doesn´t work that well and more, this benchmark tool is not that great, there´s a lot of things that don´t work that great, it´s okey but not more then that in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Its defo your Vram.
> Im just re-installing crysis 2 as I had 2 MODS on at once causeing glitches. Will do a re-run with the maldo 3.0 installed in a min. Can't use the maldo mod for benchmarking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> I get 4FPS more with the texture pack on


My vram, no way, you must be kinding me







, didn´t you notice the irony in my post.







, of course I know that my 5870 is bottlenecking me and they do it in more ways then in lack of vram.

Same here about the texture pack, don´t know what it is?

Don´t know but since the 1.9 patch I don´t get much different fps in the game either if I run with or without the texture pack and the same with DX9 or DX11.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Can't download the software. Can anyone shed some light here?
> Thanks


As I mention earlier in a post, they both work just fine for me and still do, I don´t know how you do it?


----------



## Ghostleader

Oops, double post, sorry


----------



## Methodical

I'm having a different problem now. When I try to run the benchmark, it states that Crysis 2 must be installed before running benchmark. Crysis is installed and I've been playing it, so what is the program looking for? What's the solution to get this thing up and running?


----------



## Progeny

Wich AA is the more advanced/heaviets option for gpu?


----------



## grunion

What is this all about?
It is installed, fully patched, I can play it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What is this all about?
> It is installed, fully patched, I can play it.


the last time i ran this benchmark i had to login to steam and actually start the game for it to work.


----------



## grunion

Don't have it on steam, rolled back to one version older and it worked.
AA is broken though.

Thanks though


----------

